# DEATH REPORT: 921 Died



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I came home tonight to find my 921 with a Frozen picture on the screen. 

The unit was not responding to the remove so I went to the front of the 921 and held the power button until it rebooted.

Next the Dish HDTV logo popped on the screen and stayed there.

After a few mninutes later there was a DishLinux Screen telling me that the remirroring process failed, and system failure.

After that another screen popped up saying the following

YOU DISK HAS FAILED
You Still Have Some Service Available

I have attached a photo of this screen (which BTW was Copyrighted 2001 which I found interesting)

Software Version is L142
Boot Version 120B
Flash F051

Another 921 is being sent to me, I hope it makes it here BEFORE the SuperBowl.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I have attached a photo of this screen (which BTW was Copyrighted 2001 which I found interesting)


Probably from the 721 code, from which the 921 is based.

Hmm, so if you change channels, do you get a standard browse banner?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No nothing is shown on the screen, no menus, no sys info screen, no scroll bar, nothing.

All in all its nice you can still watch TV even though the receiver is dead.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

May it rest in peace.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bummer Scott - it must have heard you were planning on ebaying it and didn't want to go there!


----------

